# Quarry tunnel, Kent - March 2009.



## Maniac (Mar 24, 2009)

This is still a semi-live site and we want to go back and cover the rest of it when we are able to, so apologies for the vague location. We were lucky enough to be able to explore this section of tunnel because luck was on our side that night and the door was open - we wern't anticipating exploring any of this site just yet.

This tunnel is dead straight and runs uphil at a slight incline all the way. It is very clean and in extreemly good condition. It's also quite humid as my lens fogged up for the first few photos, which I didn't notice until it was too late!

Anyway, on with some pics.

Lots of electrical gear, but all the cabling has been severed and removed as part of the de-comissioning of this place.






Heavy duty electrical systems down here





This gives you an idea of it's length and construction. 





High Voltage stuff





Very high voltage!





Lots of metalwork left in the tunnel





More electrical gear. There were boxes like this every 50-100 metres or so down the length of the tunnel. 










Hope you enjoy,

Maniac.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 24, 2009)

Look like an interesting explore -ta very much for posting Maniac!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh, that's interesting! The blinking length of that tunnel! 
Can't wait to see the rest when you explore it again. Good luck with that...tis a nice find.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 24, 2009)

It is indeed a very good tunnel. Reminds of the London Underground.


----------



## Zero (Mar 24, 2009)

Agreed very Lu'esk


----------

